# PABCO: Do they treat their customers right since the class action suit?



## Dodah (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi,

Everyone was so helpful on the other BB thread so I'm hoping someone can provide help re any dealings they've had with PABCO.

We're considering getting PABCO Advantage 50 put on our roof. Love how they look and we've driven around and looked at other roofs where it's been installed. Roofer seems knowledgeable and has some good references.

But in researching PABCO on Internet, we discovered they were subjected to a class action lawsuit which has since been settled w/their doing repairs/replacements apparentlly. 

We saw one Seattle newspaper article where the reporter mentioned how PABCO basically blew off or weaseled out of warranty claims, which was one of main reasons the class action suit was initiated. 

What we're concerned about now is: Is PABCO a company that we can trust will stand behind its 50-year product? In other words, have they learned from their mistake in terms of making a better and non-defective shingle and in treating warranty claims as legitimate from the start? Or are they still pretty much one of those companies that leave the customer stranded by hanging their hat on some miniscule thing they can use to get out of fixing the problem or standing behind their warranty?

Does anyone have experience dealing with PABCO for warranty claims? If so, please specify if it was before the class action suit, or has been since that suit. I'm especially interested in how they handle recent (post-lawsuit) claims or problems w/shingles that were not part of the lawsuit.

Any input re the particular shingle we're thinking about or PABCO shingles in general would be helpful too, but I'm more concerned w/how they deal w/their customers. I look at whomever's shingle we buy as someone we are going to be in "partnership" with for the entire warranty period; thus my concerns.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

Honestly, I have never heard of them. Where are you located?


----------



## wrldsbstrfr (Jun 12, 2009)

*25yr Pabco user*

I have been roofing for about twenty five years now. I have literally installed hundreds upon hundreds of squares of Pabco, maybe even in to 1000's plus. I honestly have to say I have NEVER had a problem with any Pabco product. Matter of fact, the Advantage line is my favorite high end shingle. Due to the fact it has a 110mph wind warranty and it also incorporates the 3M Algae block into the shingle system. Colors may be a little limited, but the ones they offer do the trick for most of my clients. 
I have also installed other manufacturers as well, IKO, Certainteed, Tamko, etc. had problems with everyone of them, seen some of them replaced due to failure, some of them are just not the best period. 
If your looking for a good roof use Pabco. Just remember, the key to any product is the installation or the "installer". There are many guidelines that must be followed to achieve a good roof installation, from the roof sheeting, underlayment, venting and proper installation of all protrusions, pipes, skylights etc. 
Check your potential roofers credentials with labor & industries, dept of revenue and any and all past references he may have for previous installations. Any good roofer or contractor should be extremely happy to give you any amount of references you need to feel comfortable in your decision to have a roof installed by them.
The best product is nothing without a good installer behind it.


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

I'll install any shingle on the market, it will not leak or blow off.
Will it last the 25, 30, 35, 40, 50 years the manufacturers say they will,
some times yes, some times no.

There is no such thing as 'the best' shingle manufacturer,
because there is no shingle manufacturer that has not had failed lines of shingles.

There are some that are thicker than others,
they are more prone to premature curling issues.

There are some that are much thinner and lighter than others,
they are more prone to granule lost, burning up.

There are some that have stronger self sealer strips,
they are more prone to cracking issues.

There are some with weaker self sealing strips,
they are more prone to wind lift, blow offs.

As of yet not one manufacturer has mastered all issues to make the perfect shingle,
of course excluding who ever it was who came up with the brain stormed idea of slicing rock into slates or baking sand an clay into tiles.

Find your self a good roofer who's capable of picking the best manufacturer brand to suit your personal needs and desires.

If your roofer say's, I can guarantee this brand, but not that one,
that's a pretty darn good sign to move on to the next roofer.


----------



## Dale Chomechko (Mar 11, 2008)

Slyfox said:


> I'll install any shingle on the market, it will not leak or blow off.
> Will it last the 25, 30, 35, 40, 50 years the manufacturers say they will,
> some times yes, some times no.
> 
> ...


I have installed Pabco & see them when I estimate or assess roofs.
It used to be a good product & I see older roofs (17-20 years) old in good condition.
But! 
About 6 or 7 years ago we started to get a lot of shingles delaminating as well as huge granule loss. Ripping & tearing, stuck together.
I just stopped using them at that time.
About 4 years ago I was asked to complete a project (4 buildings) that someone started the year before. The roof was like a roller rink. 
Will the older ones last? Probably.
Will the newer ones last? I'm not going to use them to find out.
Dale Chomechko
DC Roofing Inc


----------

